# Wotofo Saport RTA 25mm



## MoneymanVape (17/10/16)

Hi, any thoughts on the sapor rta 25mm?
I see its got top airflow. What i have read so far its believed to be a great flavour tank
Thanks


----------



## KZOR (17/10/16)

I like the sapor alot and did a small review on it.

http://www.ecigssa.co.za/sapor-v2-first-impressions.t28615/#post-431866


----------



## skola (17/10/16)

KZOR said:


> I like the sapor alot and did a small review on it.
> 
> http://www.ecigssa.co.za/sapor-v2-first-impressions.t28615/#post-431866


I think @MoneymanVape was reffering to the tank version.


----------



## Stosta (17/10/16)

MoneymanVape said:


> Hi, any thoughts on the sapor rta 25mm?
> I see its got top airflow. What i have read so far its believed to be a great flavour tank
> Thanks


I haven't tried it, but the Sapor drippers were really nicely made, and this one looks like a great tank, I would love to try one out.


----------



## KZOR (17/10/16)

My bad but while we on Sapor V2 ........ i found the cap to fit very securely, sometimes to tight but I found that by removing one of the rubberbands around the base it rectifies the issue.


----------



## MoneymanVape (17/10/16)

I actually want to buy other a second serpent mini 25 or sapor 25 rta and next the sapor v2 rda


----------



## Scissorhands (17/10/16)

If im not mistaken, sir vape had them + - 2 months back, might have been the 22mm though


----------



## MoneymanVape (17/10/16)

House of vape has them in stick the 25mm one that is


----------

